# Can I use a brew belt on a glass carboy?



## Macuser (Jun 12, 2013)

I am 6 weeks into ML Fermentation on Chilean Malbec (juice bucket), and it is not complete according to my paper chromatography test. I believe it might be because my basement is on the cooler side. Can I use a brew belt on the carboy? I have only used in with my primary fermenting vessel (plastic bucket).


----------



## Julie (Jun 12, 2013)

Yes most people use the brew belt on their glass carboys


----------



## robie (Jun 12, 2013)

I know the instruction say to not use the belt on glass, but many, many of us have done it for years and without any problems.

Yes, use the belt to bring the temperature up to the upper end of the MLB's temperature range. The lower down on the carboy you place the brew belt, the higher temperature it will get the wine.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 12, 2013)

Other than not putting a brew belt on an extremely cold carboy, there shouldn't be a problem. I have one on a glass carboy containing my MLF Malbec now.


----------



## GaDawg (Jun 13, 2013)

Truth or Fable---You decide 

I have been told that a brew belt on a glass carboy may cause harmonic vibration and may crack a carboy, so one should put some kind of fabric between the brew belt and the carboy


----------



## robie (Jun 13, 2013)

GaDawg said:


> Truth or Fable---You decide
> 
> I have been told that a brew belt on a glass carboy may cause harmonic vibration and may crack a carboy, so one should put some kind of fabric between the brew belt and the carboy



Not saying that is not true, because there are always extreme cases. It just has never been a problem for me or anyone I know.

I would say it is a good idea to not place an already hot brew belt on a cold carboy. I generally place the room temperature belt around the carboy, then turn it on... no problem


----------



## cmason1957 (Jun 13, 2013)

GaDawg said:


> Truth or Fable---You decide
> 
> I have been told that a brew belt on a glass carboy may cause harmonic vibration and may crack a carboy, so one should put some kind of fabric between the brew belt and the carboy



Harmonic vibration, now that's a good one. From the 60 cycle humming, I guess. I suppose it could be true, but I would be very surprised. Personally, I just teach my brew belts the words to avoid that problem.


----------



## JetJockey (Jun 13, 2013)

I guess once the belt knows the words - no humming required! I just never let mine play the harmonica. Too funny!


----------



## BrewYerOwn (Jun 28, 2022)

I bet what happened to some people is they put the glass carboy into a metal sink to begin siphoning. That's a bad idea because you will get a fast transfer of heat from the glass to the metal sink causing the glass to contract suddenly and break. If you do want to put it in a sink first put something in the sink to prevent fast heat transfer from the glass.


----------

